# bestehendes WinXP auf neues Motherboard/CPU umziehen lassen



## DPr (13. November 2008)

*bestehendes WinXP auf neues Motherboard/CPU umziehen lassen?*

Hallo, 
ich brauch (eher will  ) einen neuen Prozessor. Da der Sockel 939 Geschichte ist (hab den AMD 4200+) muß auch noch ein neues Motherboard und Speicher gekauft werden. Ich denk da an den Intel CoreDuo E8400 und ein entsprechendes günstiges Nforce Board.

Der große Hacken ist, ich will mein bestehendes WinXP behalten. Neuinstallation wäre zwar eigendlich angebrachter, aber mir wird übel beim Gedanken etwa 2 Tage für Installation von WinXP, den ganzen anderen Programmen, und anschließenden Einstelleungen feintunen, zu opfern  

(Und beim bestehenden WinXP hab ich einige liebgewonnen Programme am laufen, die wegen Auflösung/Aufkauf des Herstellers nicht mehr registrierbar sind und nach 30Tagen den Dienst einstellen oder arg kastriert werden).


Wie krieg ich den Umzug am besten hin? Im Internet find ich nur eine "Anleitung", und stammt aus ca. 2005/2006 für damalige CPU/Motherboards.Vorteil war, daß nur die Hardware deregistriert wird.

Hat in letzter Zeit von Euch jemand so einen Umzug gemacht, wie war der Erfolg?


----------



## Max_Power (13. November 2008)

Ich habe es zwar noch nicht selbst ausprobiert, doch ich habe mal gelesen, dass du das XP über eine Reparatur- Installation retten kannst. Nachdem die Dateien kopiert wurden, startet er neu. Wenn du ihn jetzt ausschaltest und umbaust, müsste er nach Abschluss der Reparatur Installation funktionieren.

Viel Glück.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (13. November 2008)

Deinstallier vorher alle Treiber und versuchs mit der Reparaturinstallation, *aber rechne damit, dass es nicht klappt!*


----------



## DPr (13. November 2008)

Mit der Windows Reparaturinstallation als Möglichkeit hab ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Danke. mal ausprobieren.

Eigendlich Schade, daß die Firmen nicht selber für solche Fälle was anbieten können (wäre doch prima Kundenbindung bei auslaufende Sockelgeneration).


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

Kannst ja mal hier c't 18/2002, S. 206: Soft-Link schauen ob Dir dieser Patch hilft.

Hier http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=344259 schreiben einige die das schon gemacht haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

*Och mensch, warum verlinkt hier niemand meinen Thread?  *

Dafür hab ich ihn ja eigentlich irgendwann mal erstellt...


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Och mensch, warum verlinkt hier niemand meinen Thread?  *
> 
> Dafür hab ich ihn ja eigentlich irgendwann mal erstellt...




Passt doch wenn Du das machst  Ich kannte ihn nicht, installiere aber auch immer neu ....


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

Naja, wenn ich jedesmal neu installieren würde, wenn ich mein Board tausche, wär ich ja nur noch am neu installieren 

Das kommt bei mir so alle 2-3 Monate vor, wenn mir ein Board richtig gut gefällt (was selten vorkommt), auch mal länger.
Und so 5-10 Boards verträgt ein Windows eigentlich durchaus...

Man muss es ihm nur zutrauen.


----------



## emmaspapa (13. November 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Man muss es ihm nur zutrauen.



Ich traue XP und Vista eine Menge zu, aber es sammelt sich halt auch viel Müll an. und bevor ich da jedesmal alles säubere mache ich es lieber gleich ganz platt. Ich denke mit Deiner Anleitung ist das Thema durch


----------



## DPr (13. November 2008)

Im Internet hab ich noch eine andere Vorgehensweise gefunden..
Erinnert mich ein bissel an die guten alten DOS Zeiten 

Sollte das Verlinken von fremden Seiten nicht erlaubt (oder gern gesehen) sein, bitte Bescheid geben, ich lösch es dann umgehend.


HowTo: Windows XP auf andere HW umziehen - Forum de Luxx


Fand die Anleitung bisher ganz interessant. Stefan Payne seine ist auch interessant,da sie auch relativ einfach handzuhaben scheint. Aber ich wollte ein NForce Mutterbrett in näheren Augenschein nehmen (momentan ist das Asus P5N-D interessant). Und in SP seinem thread geht es eher um Intels Chipsätze.

Auf jeden Fall Danke für Tips und Hinweise  "Hier werden sie geholfen" könnte als Eingangslogo stehen.

Und durch ist hier gar nix  Erst wenn ich mich erfolgreich nach dem Hardware erneuern hier wieder melde, oder gar nicht mehr für die nächsten 5 Tage sehen lasse 

Und ich kann mich immer noch nicht wirklich entscheiden, welche CPU, und welches Brettle es werden soll.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. November 2008)

DPr schrieb:


> Fand die Anleitung bisher ganz interessant. Stefan Payne seine ist auch interessant,da sie auch relativ einfach handzuhaben scheint. Aber ich wollte ein NForce Mutterbrett in näheren Augenschein nehmen (momentan ist das Asus P5N-D interessant). Und in SP seinem thread geht es eher um Intels Chipsätze.


Nein, ganz und garnicht, ist eher recht allgemein und von Intel Chipsätzen hab ich erstmal genug 

Funktioniert aber nur wenn man den Chipsatz im IDE Mode benutzt...


----------

